# Column crown help



## Mlorek (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, my name is Mike and I am new to this Forum. I am reaching out asking for some advice on a column top in my basement. As you look at the top the crown molding you will see that the edge of it sits about an inch proud of the tray ceiling one side and a quarter inch on the other. The carpenter doing the install said that due to the original column boxing in process not being square to the edge of the tray ceiling there would be no way to fix this without it being noticeable. I suggested using a smaller crown, he said that it would still be off on the underside of the sofit and the odd angle would draw your eye even more than just leaving the edge sit proud the way it is. We are planning on painting the first step of that tray ceiling a darker color, the under side of the sofit and column and post all in white. I don't know what to do I'd rather not pull it all down and start again but I feel like once painted that over hanging edge would be very noticeable. I thank you guys in advance for any help you can give. 
Mike


----------



## Mlorek (Apr 1, 2016)

One more pic


----------



## Mlorek (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry for the double


----------



## Mlorek (Apr 1, 2016)

One more


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Take a look at the column in the photo below, tell the trim carpenter to install a 5/4 piece with a round over that will leave a 1/2 inch margin protruding out around the ceiling mold, like the photo. He has enough room to drop what is there now and install the 5/4 and still look good.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Based on your pics, this is a nice home/area. I would make them true the trim/column trim to the tray, and have it set back from the edge of the tray at least to the round over.

Now is the time to do it right... IMO


----------



## Mlorek (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks guys for the help and comments, I have two good options here I'll debate it over a beer, I'll post pics of what ever option I go with, thanks again guys
Mike


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like a high end job, with a less than high end column. the column box/trim should be torn off, and a new box be made square to the room, or re-use the original if possible. the carpenters did not check for square when they built the column box.

how many are like this?


----------



## Mlorek (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Tim, I'm doing most of the work myself but have hired out the finish carpentry portion of the project. I had originally framed the columns in myself before the ceilings were up. After seeing what went into the whole finished post I attempted to rip it off today and re do it. I got rid of the osb on the side that extended past the ceiling and went to a 1/4 inch piece of plywood behind the whole thing, that saved me 3/4 of an inch. I re squared the column to the ceiling edge and re built it. I can say that I'm quite happy with the results. It's perfectly square to the edge and the crown will sit just at the start of the quarter round on the drywall edge. My wife thought I was crazy for doing it, but it would have bugged me for ever if I didn't. Meow I'm going to try to finish the crown on top. My tried a bit today but couldn't get the edges to meet tightly. I will read up on this and try it. I will post pics once the crown is up. Thanks for the advice on it and taking the time to read my post.

Mike


----------

